# Your country's population growth for 2006



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ mine stayed the same...

The Kingdom of Denmark's rose by 19.625

1787 - 840 045
1834 - 1 223 797
1840 - 1 283 027
1850 - 1 407 747
1860 - 1 600 551
1870 - 1 784 741
1880 - 1 969 039
1890 - 2 172 380
1901 - 2 447 300
1910 - 2 721 800
1920 - 3 061 300
1930 - 3 530 600
1940 - 3 826 100
1950 - 4 281 275
1960 - 4 585 256
1970 - 4 937 579
1980 - 5 122 065
1990 - 5 135 409
2000 - 5 330 020
2006 - 5 427 459
2007 - 5 447 084


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

"Your population growth for 2006"

My population was one at the start of 2006, remaining stable at one by the end of 2006

:crazy:


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

The US hit 300 million in September of 2006.

According to American factfinder, currently there are 301,610,220.

My state (Illinois) currently has 12.8 million people, up 400,000 since 2000.

The Chicago metropolitan area has 9.75 million people, up 425,000 since 2000.


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

people u didnt get my question

I mean for example in Israel growth of population was 3 %


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Population growth sucks, it should decline. There are already too many of us.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Ramses said:


> Population growth sucks, it should decline. There are already too many of us.


Nah, there's still a little space left in the oceans and pools










Dolphins really are the smartest mammal - they planned way ahead!


----------



## chicagogeorge (Nov 30, 2004)

ZOHAR said:


> people u didnt get my question
> 
> I mean for example in Israel growth of population was 2.7%


Curious? How much of the growth was Jewish, and how much Arab?

I know in the US a large portion of the growth was because of Hispanic, Asian and then African American.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Ramses said:


> Population growth sucks, it should decline. There are already too many of us.


yup.


chicagogeorge said:


> I know in the US a large portion of the growth was because of Hispanic, Asian and then African American.


actually, blacks are barely holding steady. their birthrates are about the same as whites.


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

Population growth for _909_:
1981: 0
1982: 1 (+1)
1983 - 2007: 1 (+0)


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

chicagogeorge said:


> Curious? How much of the growth was Jewish, and how much Arab?
> 
> I know in the US a large portion of the growth was because of Hispanic, Asian and then African American.


jewish:2.7 
4.8 for Arab


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Tubeman said:


> "Your population growth for 2006"
> 
> My population was one at the start of 2006, remaining stable at one by the end of 2006
> 
> :crazy:


Don't be silly. His first language is not English so he may have had trouble elaborating what he was trying to say..


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Umm,

My town I currently live in: Beck Row has grown by 23 people in 2006


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

i think its something real small like 0.2%???for the UK


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

In Spain, our growth was 1.4% during 2005. Approximately 600,000 new inhabitans, most of them inmigrants.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The United States gained 2,891,423 people between 2005 and 2006, a 1.0% increase.

My state, Connecticut, gained 4,108 people, a gain of 0.1%. 

The population growth is not balanced in the US, with the majority of the growth happening mostly in the South and West. The Northeast, where I live, barely grew at all, with a few states losing people.


----------



## kamilo (Jan 13, 2005)

Colombia's is around 1.5%


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

I grew two more personalities.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

*El Salvador grew by 1.7% in 2005. Pretty low in comparison to other countries*


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

China : 0.59%


----------



## Marcus87 (Jun 9, 2006)

Ramses said:


> Population growth sucks, it should decline. There are already too many of us.


Tell it to Nigeriens and other Africans...


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

ZOHAR said:


> people u didnt get my question
> 
> I mean for example in Israel growth of population was 3 %


Is it really that high? Everything I found when I googled it was a 1.8% growth rate. It's crazy high if it really is 3% though.

That means your 7,100,000 population will rise to around 9,550,000 within 10 years. Growth of over 34% in one decade! Better start building more houses.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

A bonus (stats for my homeland):

Somalia is an anamoly. Although the population seen commonly, of 8-9m is thought as the population for NOW, it is actually a figure from the census of *1975*, and the country has a 2.85% growth rate.

Recent troubles, and the massive migration since 1988 have caused the country to decline in population in the past, but I think that it has 12-13 million people. Nobody knows how much people live there, and won't for a long time. The overall population of the country is growing, although Mogadishu, because of instability is declining.

The growth rate however has started to decline quite markedly though. It won't be one of the contributors of the massive population growth, it's too small.


----------



## alsen (Jan 20, 2006)

Malaysia---> 1.78%


----------



## Aquarius (Aug 3, 2003)

The population of spain in the last years

1999: 40.202.160	
2000: 40.499.791	
2001: 41.116.842	
2002: 41.837.894	
2003: 42.717.064	
2004: 43.197.684	
2005: 44.108.530	
2006: 44.708.964


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

Ramses said:


> Population growth sucks, it should decline. There are already too many of us.


Is that right? Well if a guy in 1800, when you and me havent been born, said that there are too many people, would you applaude his comment or argue that you have a right to exist as well? It was very selfish of you to say that.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Stupid argument, with that logic each time you masturbate or non-reproductive sex you are comitting murder right? Since a child could have been born...

And we are too many on this planet there are just not enough ressources..


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

^^ Then would you not mind if you never existed at all, please!!!


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

*Morocco*: 1.3%


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

Vietnam's population is currently standing at around 85million and is expected to grow lineally for at least until 2020, adding 1 million citizens per year to reach 100 million by 2020.

With a fast-growing economy and a youthful population, I think the population growth will compliment the economic rise.


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)

CongTuSaiGon said:


> Vietnam's population is currently standing at around 85million and is expected to grow lineally for at least until 2020, adding 1 million citizens per year to reach 100 million by 2020.
> 
> With a fast-growing economy and a youthful population, I think the population growth will compliment the economic rise.


*Even though its very far off in time, it would be a major problem for vietname to grow that fast, it ages as fast as it grows when it stops.*

*especially when they enter the westerners mentality of having few babies*


----------



## CongTuSaiGon (Dec 31, 2006)

joaquin said:


> *Even though its very far off in time, it would be a major problem for vietname to grow that fast, it ages as fast as it grows when it stops.*
> 
> *especially when they enter the westerners mentality of having few babies*


One major advantage for Vietnam at the moment is the fact that the economic growth is based on solid foundations and 60% of the population is under 30, a relatively young population compared to other Asian countries and even more so compared to the world average. 

Thedemography is one main factor that makes Vietnam a tick compared to say, China, which will grows old before it grows rich.


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Kiss the Rain said:


> Is that right? Well if a guy in 1800, when you and me havent been born, said that there are too many people, would you applaude his comment or argue that you have a right to exist as well? It was very selfish of you to say that.


No, it is not. It is selfish when everyone breeds like a rabbit until the world is really overpopulated. People swallow the world like a cancer.

But i guess it is still very controversial to say things like this. Population growth seems to be a sacred thing.


----------



## Kiss the Rain (Apr 2, 2006)

^^ Then do you disagree that the bigger the human population the smaller the chance of extinction of the human race? Or are you saying this the possibility of extinction doesn't exist?


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

I didn't even mention the possibility of extinction. But if you ask me to agree or disagree with your statement, i'll say i disagree. I don't think a world population of 2,5 billion has less chance of survival than a population of 25 billion. 

How many people do you think are needed to ensure humankind wouldn't extinct?


----------



## Metsada (Oct 22, 2006)

Actually, there are enough resources on the planet, but it belongs to a relatively small amount of billionaires.


----------



## gabrielbabb (Aug 11, 2006)

Tubeman said:


> "Your population growth for 2006"
> 
> My population was one at the start of 2006, remaining stable at one by the end of 2006
> 
> :crazy:


jjjjjjjjjajjajajajajajajajjjjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaajajajajajajaja


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)

Chile's population growth rate: 0.9%


----------



## Iggui (May 17, 2005)




----------



## Gandhi (May 31, 2005)

Colombia have 44 million people, is the fourth country in population in America after USA, Brazil and Mexico.
and the grow rate is about 2%. ( i believe).


----------

